

Material icons – Google Design - tilt
https://www.google.com/design/icons/#

======
bsimpson
Still surprised there isn't an "exit" or "log out" icon.

Chrome's Find on Page also seems to be mostly broken on this site. I wonder
why.

------
Animats
Finally, an icon dictionary.

It's useful having all these icons on one page with their meanings. Now you
can learn Google Icon Language.

~~~
radley
Generally, we just download the pack from git and use the included index.html
to browse them:

[https://github.com/google/material-design-
icons/](https://github.com/google/material-design-icons/)

They're much easier to browse this way (less spacing / darker color) and you
have the assets & resources immediately available.

~~~
karmakaze
[http://cdn.rawgit.com/google/material-design-
icons/master/in...](http://cdn.rawgit.com/google/material-design-
icons/master/index.html)

